# Milan: Commisso starebbe per chiudere l'acquisto del club.



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.

Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.

-------------

Ultime news dal Corriere della Sera sul futuro societario del Milan. Sia Commisso che i Ricketts vogliono subito la maggioranza del club rossonero. Yonghong Li vorrebbe chiudere a breve, nel giro di 3-4 giorni, in modo da rimborsare totalmente Elliott (303 + 32 milioni) in modo da escludere definitivamente il fondo.

Ma Elliott, se non verrà rimborsato dei 32 milioni entro il 10 luglio, prenderà il Milan ed a quel punto Commisso o Ricketts dovranno trattare direttamente con Elliott.

Con una nuova proprietà bisognerà vedere anche quale sarà il futuro dei dirigenti e di Gattuso.


Ultime news da Sky sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'inviato in Usa. New York centro cruciale delle trattative. ci vorranno dei giorni affinchè tutto venga messo a posto. La deadline i 10 giorni lavorativi per restituire ad Elliott i 32 milioni di euro. Se ciò non avverrà, il Milan passerà al fondo. Sono ore importanti. Commisso uomo favorito per portare a termine la trattativa con Yonghong Li.

Ancora Sky: In questa storia ne abbiamo viste e sentite di tutti i colori. Ad oggi Commisso in pole anche se è meglio non sbilanciarsi. 
Commisso ha un contenzioso aperto con la federazione americana che accusa di favorire le altre leghe rispetto a quella in cui militano i suoi Cosmos.

Al momento è lui in pole position ma resta in piedi anche la pista Ricketts per il Milan. 

Commisso, Ricketts o Elliott (se non verrà rimborsato). Il ogni caso, il Milan è destinato a diventare americano.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero.



Speriamo che le decisioni le prenda barone e non il gobbo commisso. Comunque speriamo bene


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero.




Immaginavo, figuriamoci se ci prendevano i Ricketts... Sensazioni negative a palla. 

Ovviamente tutta la tifoseria lecchina è già preallertata grazie al Barone...


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] citato anche il tuo amico Riccardo Silva...

Mi auguro anch'io che non ci sia in mezzo. Non è un profilo che mi ispira tanta fiducia. Grande amico del Gallo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] citato anche il tuo amico Riccardo Silva...
> 
> Mi auguro anch'io che non ci sia in mezzo. Non è un profilo che mi ispira tanta fiducia. Grande amico del Gallo...




Sarebbe importante aggiungere la vicenda sportiva dei Cosmos scritta da Aron. Quella per me è la cosa più rilevante uscita fin ora e fa capire già l'andazzo...

Era troppo bello sperare in un progetto coi Ricketts


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Giugno 2018)

Zero fiducia per quel che mi riguarda. Chissà che sta tramando il cinese fake


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] citato anche il tuo amico Riccardo Silva...
> 
> Mi auguro anch'io che non ci sia in mezzo. Non è un profilo che mi ispira tanta fiducia. Grande amico del Gallo...




Commisso ha fatto un tale caos con la Federcalcio americana da spingere quest'ultima a renderlo calcisticamente impotente. Ha perso la battaglia con la "UEFA americana" e il "FPF americano". Di fatto ha causato il default dell'intera NASL (che era la seconda divisione americana) e il limbo dei New York Cosmos che non stanno giocando alcuna partita. 

Ma veramente dobbiamo passare a questo soggetto qui dopo aver avuto un assaggio della serietà dei Ricketts e dell'organizzazione di Elliott (che potrebbe portare Maldini e Albertini)?


----------



## neversayconte (24 Giugno 2018)

Ma non doveva saltare tutto se filtrava questo nome?


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Prima dell'ultimo giorno a disposizione di Li non si fa nulla, vedrete


----------



## Wildbone (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente non poteva che avviarsi verso lo scenario peggiore di quelli prospettati. E poi è davvero incredibile che in un mondo di 6 miliardi di cristiani, ci capiti sempre qualcuno che, anche di traversissimo, è in qualche modo legato ai vecchi roiti che tutti noi conosciamo bene.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] citato anche il tuo amico Riccardo Silva...
> 
> Mi auguro anch'io che non ci sia in mezzo. Non è un profilo che mi ispira tanta fiducia. Grande amico del Gallo...



se credete che questi qui buttano i loro soldi per continuare il teatrino vi sbagliate di grosso. Il gallo e il nano sono finiti ormai nessuno li prende più in considerazione.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Una domanda per qualcuno esperto ed appassionato di queste robe. Da QUI ( http://www.milanworld.net/ecco-chi-...-origini-al-presente-vt64066.html#post1569664 ) si legge che è nato e cresciuto a Gioiosa Ionica, che è anche la base della 'Ndrina Commisso (cercate su Wikipedia) che ha ramificazioni anche all'estero e negli Usa. Qualcuno sa se possa trattarsi della stessa identica famiglia?


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Commisso ha fatto un tale caos con la Federcalcio americana da spingere quest'ultima a renderlo calcisticamente impotente. Ha perso la battaglia con la "UEFA americana" e il "FPF americano". Di fatto ha causato il default dell'intera NASL (che era la seconda divisione americana) e il limbo dei New York Cosmos che non stanno giocando alcuna partita.
> 
> Ma veramente dobbiamo passare a questo soggetto qui dopo aver avuto un assaggio della serietà dei Ricketts e dell'organizzazione di Elliott (che potrebbe portare Maldini e Albertini)?



Falso, commisso ha preso i cosmos che stavano fallendo e si è battuto per lo sviluppo del calcio americano con un campionato normale che avesse le promozioni e retrocessioni anzichè le stupide americanate a lega chiusa. Attualmente la nasl è ferma per mancanza di squadre.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una domanda per qualcuno esperto ed appassionato. di queste robe. Da QUI ( http://www.milanworld.net/ecco-chi-...-origini-al-presente-vt64066.html#post1569664 ) si legge che è nato e cresciuto a Gioiosa Ionica, che è anche la base della 'Ndrina Commisso (cercate su Wikipedia) che ha ramificazioni anche all'estero e negli Usa. Qualcuno sa se possa trattarsi della stessa identica famiglia?



non centra nulla, gli americani con la mafia ci vanno giù duro. è stato già monitorato per tutti questi anni dalle varie istituizioni americane e non è mai uscito nulla sul suo conto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2018)

a me questo sembra uno con le palle. Ben venga gente che sa farsi rispettare e sa battagliare quando serve. Ripeto, è un multimiliardario che si è costruito da zero. Se porta un progetto tecnico valido e buone idee è il benvenuto


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una domanda per qualcuno esperto ed appassionato di queste robe. Da QUI ( http://www.milanworld.net/ecco-chi-...-origini-al-presente-vt64066.html#post1569664 ) si legge che è nato e cresciuto a Gioiosa Ionica, che è anche la base della 'Ndrina Commisso (cercate su Wikipedia) che ha ramificazioni anche all'estero e negli Usa. Qualcuno sa se possa trattarsi della stessa identica famiglia?



up


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Poveretto...lo state demonizzando ahahaha


----------



## uolfetto (24 Giugno 2018)

speriamo che i ricketts rilancino


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una domanda per qualcuno esperto ed appassionato di queste robe. Da QUI ( http://www.milanworld.net/ecco-chi-...-origini-al-presente-vt64066.html#post1569664 ) si legge che è nato e cresciuto a Gioiosa Ionica, che è anche la base della 'Ndrina Commisso (cercate su Wikipedia) che ha ramificazioni anche all'estero e negli Usa. Qualcuno sa se possa trattarsi della stessa identica famiglia?


Informandomi sul personaggio ho letto di quando raccontava della sua infanzia e dei pregiudizi nei suoi confronti nei primi lavori dove veniva additato come mafioso solo per il cognome. Considerando quanto ha combattuto nella vita per superare questi pregiudizi soprattutto nel mondo del lavoro suppongo non abbia niente a che fare con loro. O forse è più una speranza..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2018)

Non mi ispira, ma mi ispiravano i cinesi, quindi magari sbaglio


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Informandomi sul personaggio ho letto di quando raccontava della sua infanzia e dei pregiudizi nei suoi confronti nei primi lavori dove veniva additato come mafioso solo per il cognome. Considerando quanto ha combattuto nella vita per superare questi pregiudizi soprattutto nel mondo del lavoro suppongo non abbia niente a che fare con loro. O forse è più una speranza..



se hai un patrimonio da 4,5 miliardi, sei italo-americano e per di più hai una rete televisiva sei monitorato scandalosamente dalle massime istituzioni usa in materia di mafia, riciclaggio ectt.. su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Informandomi sul personaggio ho letto di quando raccontava della sua infanzia e dei pregiudizi nei suoi confronti nei primi lavori dove veniva additato come mafioso solo per il cognome. Considerando quanto ha combattuto nella vita per superare questi pregiudizi soprattutto nel mondo del lavoro suppongo non abbia niente a che fare con loro. O forse è più una speranza..



Eh, speriamo vivamente perchè altrimenti...


----------



## Roccoro (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Raryof (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Commisso ha fatto un tale caos con la Federcalcio americana da spingere quest'ultima a renderlo calcisticamente impotente. Ha perso la battaglia con la "UEFA americana" e il "FPF americano". Di fatto ha causato il default dell'intera NASL (che era la seconda divisione americana) e il limbo dei New York Cosmos che non stanno giocando alcuna partita.
> 
> Ma veramente dobbiamo passare a questo soggetto qui dopo aver avuto un assaggio della serietà dei Ricketts e dell'organizzazione di Elliott (che potrebbe portare Maldini e Albertini)?



Il fatto che sia fermo me lo fa garbare senza problemi, qui da noi può davvero entrare nel calcio che conta, i Cosmos, la MLS, la B americana sono calcio dilettantistico, è un po' come passare dai college americani di volley al campionato italiano, qui è professionismo là dilettantismo.
Capisco questa scelta di volere il Milan e spero che possa spingere duro per riportarci in alto, da italo-americano penso possa avere anche un interesse "sentimentale" e gli italo-americani sono molto legati alle loro origini.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Se sarà lui, speriamo che arrivi con le migliori intenzioni per riportare in alto il Milan.

Sperare. Di più non possiamo fare.

Ne abbiamo viste talmente tante in questi anni che...


----------



## sacchino (24 Giugno 2018)

Il fatto che abbia delle tv c'entra qualcosa con il nano?


----------



## Pit96 (24 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo che sia uno serio. Tra lui e i Ricketts non so chi tifare, spero arrivi quello che possa portarci più gioie sportive


----------



## Gekyn (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se sarà lui, speriamo che arrivi con le migliori intenzioni per riportare in alto il Milan.
> 
> Sperare. Di più non possiamo fare.
> 
> Ne abbiamo viste talmente tante in questi anni che...



Qua concordo con te....ci meritiamo un po' di pace!!


----------



## alcyppa (24 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Qua concordo con te....ci meritiamo un po' di *pace*!!



ESATTO, pace.
Quanto ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Giugno 2018)

I Ricketts hanno già una squadra... I cubs che milita nella massima serie di baseball. Ne consegue un certo esborso economico di alto livello. 
Per Commisso invece, la squadra di calcio di new York milita nella serie B. Con lui, l AC milan diventerebbe "la sua squadra"


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Qua concordo con te....ci meritiamo un po' di pace!!



Abbiamo bisogno di uno che ci metta la faccia e le palle adesso


----------



## Igniorante (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Commisso ha fatto un tale caos con la Federcalcio americana da spingere quest'ultima a renderlo calcisticamente impotente. Ha perso la battaglia con la "UEFA americana" e il "FPF americano". Di fatto ha causato il default dell'intera NASL (che era la seconda divisione americana) e il limbo dei New York Cosmos che non stanno giocando alcuna partita.
> 
> Ma veramente dobbiamo passare a questo soggetto qui dopo aver avuto un assaggio della serietà dei Ricketts e dell'organizzazione di Elliott (che potrebbe portare Maldini e Albertini)?



In effetti anche a me sembra, tra i due, lo scenario peggiore


----------



## 7vinte (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> I Ricketts hanno già una squadra... I cubs che milita nella massima serie di baseball. Ne consegue un certo esborso economico di alto livello.
> Per Commisso invece, la squadra di calcio di new York milita nella serie B. Con lui, l AC milan diventerebbe "la sua squadra"


Dettaglio non trascurabile, considerati gli ingenti costi di produzione di una squadra di MLB. Se l'obiettivo è quello della piena autonomia patrimoniale e finanziaria del club, vi è una fase iniziale di avviamento del ciclo economico virtuoso, che richiede una rilevante capacità di investimento dell'azionista. Ed un soggetto impegnato in più attività di questo tipo è un soggetto meno disponibile in assoluto per ciascuna di esse. Un punto per Mr. Rocco.


----------



## Raryof (24 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> I Ricketts hanno già una squadra... I cubs che milita nella massima serie di baseball. Ne consegue un certo esborso economico di alto livello.
> Per Commisso invece, la squadra di calcio di new York milita nella serie B. Con lui, l AC milan diventerebbe "la sua squadra"



Non solo, si legherebbero le due società e probabilmente sarebbe un fattore importante per la crescita del calcio americano e del brand Ac Milan in Usa.
Parliamo di tournèe e e dell'esposizione mediatica che avremo quando e se avremo un presidente americano con i cosiddetti buoni uffici..


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dettaglio non trascurabile, considerati gli ingenti costi di produzione di una squadra di MLB. Se l'obiettivo è quello della piena autonomia patrimoniale e finanziaria del club, vi è una fase iniziale di avviamento del ciclo economico virtuoso, che richiede una rilevante capacità di investimento dell'azionista. Ed un soggetto impegnato in più attività di questo tipo è un soggetto meno disponibile in assoluto per ciascuna di esse. Un punto per Mr. Rocco.



d'accordo casnop ma non sottovalutare che i ricketts non spendono più un dollaro per i cubs anzi ci guadagnano.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (24 Giugno 2018)

Quindi un italo-americano-calabrese del settore telecomunicazioni, che opera in simbiosi col suo amicone Riccardo Silva che a sua volta è grande amico di Galliani & C. e che sta gestendo malissimo i New York Cosmos dei quali è l'attuale padrone.
Proprio un bel quadretto, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Quindi un italo-americano-calabrese del settore telecomunicazioni, che opera in simbiosi col suo amicone Riccardo Silva che a sua volta è grande amico di Galliani & C. e che sta gestendo malissimo i New York Cosmos dei quali è l'attuale padrone.
> Proprio un bel quadretto, non c'è che dire.



Comunque è piu facile trovare "amici" di Galliani che nemici, in questo mondo. Ma può voler dire tutto come niente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> I Ricketts hanno già una squadra... I cubs che milita nella massima serie di baseball. Ne consegue un certo esborso economico di alto livello.
> Per Commisso invece, la squadra di calcio di new York milita nella serie B. Con lui, l AC milan diventerebbe "la sua squadra"



Una delle osservazioni più intelligenti che ho letto fino ad ora su Commisso. Bravo.
Che poi a pelle ispirino di più i Ricketts ok, ma con Rocco parliamo di un self made man costruitosi da solo e che ovviamente non ha nessun legame con la omonima mafia (ha già detto di aver combattuto per vincere questa discriminazione), e che non ha nessunissimo legame con Berlusconi o Galliani. Con Riccardo Silva ci ha avuto a che fare semplicemente perché ha una TV via cavo e Silva gestisce i diritti TV. 
Se poi dobbiamo fare le pulci a chiunque abbia avuto un legame con qualcuno che a sua volta ha avuto a che fare con SB e AG... Vuol dire che i complotti li andiamo a cercare noi. E francamente direi di evitare perché non ne abbiamo bisogno.

La cosa importante è che chi entra abbia le risorse per far tornare il Milan dove merita nel tempo necessario a ciò.

Incrociamo le dita e speriamo bene.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Falso, commisso ha preso i cosmos che stavano fallendo e si è battuto per lo sviluppo del calcio americano con un campionato normale che avesse le promozioni e retrocessioni anzichè le stupide americanate a lega chiusa. Attualmente la nasl è ferma per mancanza di squadre.



Si è battuto così bene da far arrabbiare tantissimo la US Court of Appeal, la corte più importante e influente d'America dietro solo alla Corte Suprema, che infatti hanno bastonato lui, i New York Cosmos e l'intera NASL.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si è battuto così bene da far arrabbiare tantissimo la US Court of Appeal, la corte più importante e influente d'America dietro solo alla Corte Suprema, che infatti hanno bastonato lui, i New York Cosmos e l'intera NASL.



Bene, vuol dire che è uno con le palle.
Quello che serve a noi per rimettere in riga Juve e UEFA.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si è battuto così bene da far arrabbiare tantissimo la US Court of Appeal, la corte più importante e influente d'America dietro solo alla Corte Suprema, che infatti hanno bastonato lui, i New York Cosmos e l'intera NASL.



Se per te è normale che uno dei club americani più famosi al mondo non abbia diritto a giocare nel massimo campionato americano forse non hai una visione di come si sviluppa il calcio.


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2018)

Questo è un buffone.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia fermo me lo fa garbare senza problemi, qui da noi può davvero entrare nel calcio che conta, i Cosmos, la MLS, la B americana sono calcio dilettantistico, è un po' come passare dai college americani di volley al campionato italiano, qui è professionismo là dilettantismo.
> Capisco questa scelta di volere il Milan e spero che possa spingere duro per riportarci in alto, da italo-americano penso possa avere anche un interesse "sentimentale" e gli italo-americani sono molto legati alle loro origini.



Uno che vuole veramente investire a grandi livelli e seriamente nel calcio (pure se fosse nel suo Paese):

-evita di prendere i New York Cosmos
-evita di fare la guerra a Federcalcio americana e ai tribunali
-evita di dire orgogliosamente "mai visto una partita da spettatore pagante in MLS"
-evita di causare la retrocessione e la sospensione della divisione calcistica di cui è portabandiera. 
-evita di causare l'interruzione delle partite della propria squadra


A questo aggiungiamo quanto segue:

-è amico negli affari e nella vita di Riccardo Silva (a suo volta amico negli affari e nella vita di Galliani, Preziosi, Bogarelli, uomini Fininvest ecc.)
-Riccardo Silva rivestirebbe quasi certamente qualche ruolo, e Silva possiede mucchi di società off-shore sparse per il mondo
-entrerebbe nel Milan con un fondo 
-nel fondo è probabile che ci siano anche altre persone
-potrebbe tenere Yonghong Li con una quota di minoranza (e l'UEFA non vuole vedere neanche col binocolo uno come Li)
-potrebbe tenere la dirigenza attuale ancora per un certo periodo 
-come Commisso ha fatto guerra alla Federcalcio americana, quasi sicuramente muoverebbe guerra pure all'UEFA (una roba insomma molto conveniente per il Milan...), e all'UEFA si staranno già irritando solo a sentirne il nome sui media considerando i suoi precedenti. 


L'unico vantaggio che ci sarebbe (gli stessi che comunque ci sarebbero con i Ricketts e con Elliott) è lo stato patrimoniale dimostrabile e la sua presenza regolare davanti a telecamere e giornalisti (a differenza di Yonghong Li che mai si fa intervistare e mai ha dimostrato le sue risorse finanziarie).


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

questo devo postarla x forza


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bene, vuol dire che è uno con le palle.
> Quello che serve a noi per rimettere in riga Juve e UEFA.



UEFA e Juventus stanno sicuramente tremando al pensiero di un Milan che sta per essere sbattuto fuori dalle coppe per due anni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Pessime, pessime sensazioni. Ho il timore che si passerà dalla padella alla brace. Oppure rimaniamo nella padella.

Si prega sempre che, per una volta, ci vada bene.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Sto vedendo in questo momento che ormai su Rocco Commisso non si danno più normali notizie ma press release. 
Direi che a questo punto è lotta a due: o lui o Elliott (e probabilmente la spunta lui).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno che vuole veramente investire a grandi livelli e seriamente nel calcio (pure se fosse nel suo Paese):
> 
> -evita di prendere i New York Cosmos
> -evita di fare la guerra a Federcalcio americana e ai tribunali
> ...



Andiamo bene, quando girano quei nomi è sicura l'inculata... Uno che non abbia contatti con quella gente per noi mai?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno che vuole veramente investire a grandi livelli e seriamente nel calcio (pure se fosse nel suo Paese):
> 
> -evita di prendere i New York Cosmos
> -evita di fare la guerra a Federcalcio americana e ai tribunali
> ...



Lo scenario è già di per sé preoccupante, ma quello che più mi inquieta è che la trattativa sembrerebbe essere con un fondo, per me sinonimo di speculazione. Insomma, un continuo reiterarsi dell'attuale scenario


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Andiamo bene, quando girano quei nomi è sicura l'inculata... Uno che non abbia contatti con quella gente per noi mai?



Eh...i Ricketts


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Eh...i Ricketts



Scherzi? Noi vogliamo Rocco! Cos'hai contro Rocco? E' perché è calabrese dillo!


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

in un intervista l'anno scorso commisso ha detto che il suo sogno era portare ai cosmos del piero, buffon a fine carriera e se fossero dei giovani insigne e donnarumma. Inizio ad avere paura, ci potrebbe essere un collegamento con il maiale "donnarumma resterà a vita nel milan"

spero proprio che non sia cosi!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Noi vogliamo Rocco! Cos'hai contro Rocco? E' perché è calabrese dillo!



Ahahah dai a me non spaventa più di tanto nemmeno Rocco..ma lo ammetto: sono un inguaribile ottimista


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Giugno 2018)

Ma siamo davvero giá alla campagna anti Commisso senza che questo abbia detto neanche una singola parola?

Non cimposso credere!

C’é anche chi ha scritto che sono meglio i Ricketts perché hanno vinto un campionato con i Cubs.....
Ma i Ricketts sono nati miliardari e come tali hanno comprato una squadra MLB che con tante scelte hanno alla fine vinto un campionato.
Commisso é partito in america come un ragazzino con 2 euro in tasca , senza sapere la lingua e ha fatto carriera fino a fondare aziende che lo hanno reso miliardario, con le sue sole mani, senza papá o mamma che gli hanno spianato la strada.

Diró, per me Li, Ricketts, Commisso, pari sono, conta solo come sapranno scegliere gli uomini e sostenere la crescita della squadra.

Trovo incompresibile essere giá alle campagne contro....


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo davvero giá alla campagna anti Commisso senza che questo abbia detto neanche una singola parola?
> 
> Non cimposso credere!
> 
> ...



io sono con i ricketts, non voglio gente che abbia agganci con italiani sopratutto se si tratta del maiale.


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Sospetto che si stia aspettando la sentenza Uefa, perché il prezzo cambierà a seconda dell'esito


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo davvero giá alla campagna anti Commisso senza che questo abbia detto neanche una singola parola?
> 
> Non cimposso credere!
> 
> ...



Si, che poi finché non sarà lui a venire allo scoperto io non do nemmeno per scontato sia davvero Commisso a trattare...


----------



## Roger84 (24 Giugno 2018)

Giudicare uno che si è fatto da solo, fino a prova contraria senza illeciti vari, che ha un patrimonio di quasi il doppio rispetto l'altra famiglia americana e che vuole investire nel Milan, mi sembra azzardato! Abbiamo appoggiato in maniera spudorata un signore cinese che nn era conosciuto neanche da sua madre, aspettiamo prima di emettere sentenze negative! Nn mi sembra proprio un pirxa qualunque, anzi...


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno che vuole veramente investire a grandi livelli e seriamente nel calcio (pure se fosse nel suo Paese):
> 
> -evita di prendere i New York Cosmos
> -evita di fare la guerra a Federcalcio americana e ai tribunali
> ...



complimenti a te che sai tutto è hai la verità in tasca! adesso sei arrivato addirittura a spiegare a uno che vuol prendere una squadra di calcio cosa deve fare e non fare. io non so veramente come si fa a giudicare così le persone non conoscendo le, a meno che tu conosci anche tutti...


----------



## edoardo (24 Giugno 2018)

Non conosco nessuno dei due(magari!)ma peggio di così non può essere.In ogni caso penso che cambino i vertici societari e spero facciano mercato.I cinesi(?) si sono dimostrati dilettantistici,sono un altro mondo,un mondo per nero azzurri.


----------



## cobalto59 (24 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=4224]cobalto59[/MENTION] non te lo ripetiamo più. Al prossimo commento del genere sarai bannato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> questo devo postarla x forza



L ho già scritto... Commisso è il nuovo corpo Della creatura Berlusconi... Tu l hai dimostrato, e per questo ti ringrazio


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

cobalto59 ha scritto:


> Un troll del genere andrebbe emarginato.



mah no siamo in democrazia, ognuno dica la propria.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> complimenti a te che sai tutto è hai la verità in tasca! adesso sei arrivato addirittura a spiegare a uno che vuol prendere una squadra di calcio cosa deve fare e non fare. io non so veramente come si fa a giudicare così le persone non conoscendo le, a meno che tu conosci anche tutti...



Mai detto e pensato di avere la verità in tasca. Mi informo tramite fonti pubbliche e private, incrocio i dati (ove possibile) e traggo le conclusioni.

Ho visto che qualche "solito noto" di cui non faccio il nome (non mi riferisco a nessuno del forum) è già partito in quarta con elogi e notizie entusiastiche su Commisso, e siccome sono stufo di vedere il Milan usato e calpestato per altri scopi in cui i primi a rimetterci sono il club stesso e i tifosi, mi sono attivato per far sapere cosa significa far entrare al Milan uno come lui. 

Almeno fosse servito per salvare il Milan dalla sentenza UEFA rilevando il club un mese fa, ma niente, neanche quello.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mai detto e pensato di avere la verità in tasca. Mi informo tramite fonti pubbliche e private, incrocio i dati (ove possibile) e traggo le conclusioni.
> 
> Ho visto che qualche "solito noto" di cui non faccio il nome (non mi riferisco a nessuno del forum) è già partito in quarta con elogi e notizie entusiastiche su Commisso, e siccome sono stufo di vedere il Milan usato e calpestato per altri scopi in cui i primi a rimetterci sono il club stesso e i tifosi, mi sono attivato per far sapere cosa significa far entrare al Milan uno come lui.
> 
> Almeno fosse servito per salvare il Milan dalla sentenza UEFA rilevando il club un mese fa, ma niente, neanche quello.



Si come quando avevi notizie sul mega colpaccio in attacco dell anno scorso....a differenza di quella volta speriamo che sbagli  ahah


----------



## sballotello (24 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> complimenti a te che sai tutto è hai la verità in tasca! adesso sei arrivato addirittura a spiegare a uno che vuol prendere una squadra di calcio cosa deve fare e non fare. io non so veramente come si fa a giudicare così le persone non conoscendo le, a meno che tu conosci anche tutti...



.


----------



## Wildbone (24 Giugno 2018)

Mi sembra quantomeno il minimo, dopo gli ultimi 15 anni e gli ultimi 2 proprietari, essere quantomeno dubbiosi sul prossimo proprietario. 
"Quelli sono nati ricchi e hanno fatto vincere un titolo a una squadra". A me tanto basta, visto che almeno hanno a cuore la squadra e l'hanno fatta diventare un asset da miliardi di dollari. Mentre Commisso non ha ancora fatto nulla (di positivo) nello sport. Per me questa è la discriminante più importante che mi fa preferire di gran lunga la famiglia americana. Mi sembra molto semplice da capire. E non è questione di pregiudizio o campagna anti-Commisso. È solo volontà di andare sul sicuro, dopo tutti sti anni in cui c'era sempre qualcosa fuori posto. E, onestamente, non mi preoccuperei nemmeno del fatto che hanno da gestire economicamente i Cubs, dato che è una squadra che si regge ormai su se stessa grazie agli enormi investimenti fatti per rilanciare il settore commerciale e le strutture.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si come quando avevi notizie sul mega colpaccio in attacco dell anno scorso....a differenza di quella volta speriamo che sbagli  ahah



Hai pm


----------



## 7vinte (24 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mi sembra quantomeno il minimo, *dopo gli ultimi 15 anni *e gli ultimi 2 proprietari, essere quantomeno dubbiosi sul prossimo proprietario.
> "Quelli sono nati ricchi e hanno fatto vincere un titolo a una squadra". A me tanto basta, visto che almeno hanno a cuore la squadra e l'hanno fatta diventare un asset da miliardi di dollari. Mentre Commisso non ha ancora fatto nulla (di positivo) nello sport. Per me questa è la discriminante più importante che mi fa preferire di gran lunga la famiglia americana. Mi sembra molto semplice da capire. E non è questione di pregiudizio o campagna anti-Commisso. È solo volontà di andare sul sicuro, dopo tutti sti anni in cui c'era sempre qualcosa fuori posto. E, onestamente, non mi preoccuperei nemmeno del fatto che hanno da gestire economicamente i Cubs, dato che è una squadra che si regge ormai su se stessa grazie agli enormi investimenti fatti per rilanciare il settore commerciale e le strutture.



2 Champions negli ultimi 15 anni e ti lamenti


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Giugno 2018)

ma commisso sarebbe solo o a capo di una cordata? in un thread precedente mi pare si fosse parlato di una cordata con a capo commisso


----------



## 7vinte (24 Giugno 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> ma commisso sarebbe solo o a capo di una cordata? in un thread precedente mi pare si fosse parlato di una cordata con a capo commisso



Si cordata mi pare


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo in questo momento che ormai su Rocco Commisso non si danno più normali notizie ma press release.
> Direi che a questo punto è lotta a due: o lui o Elliott (e probabilmente la spunta lui).



Aron amico mio , giá stai criticando Commisso  non ci credo .


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Te pareva....avevo già fatto la bocca ai Ricketts e ovviamente arriva questo. Vabbè speriamo bene.
Pellegatti poi spero anche nelle sue topiche clamorose.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aron amico mio , giá stai criticando Commisso  non ci credo .



Lollo, cambia la prospettiva e quindi la domanda: come mai critico solo Commisso mentre i Ricketts ed Elliott li lascio stare?


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Io non lo conosco. Come sempre giudicherò la proprietà dopo almeno 2 anni.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



*Restate on topic


*


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lollo, cambia la prospettiva e quindi la domanda: come mai critico solo Commisso mentre i Ricketts ed Elliott li lascio stare?



perché i Ricketts hanno scritto un comunicato dove dicono di voler comprare il milan e di portarlo di nuovo a vincere (a medio lungo termine). poi Elliot, ma scusa chi è l'uomo di Elliot nel Cda del Milan? quello che è amico del nano o no? e allora secondo le tue teorie anche Elliot non andrebbe bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Restate on topic
> 
> 
> *


 [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] hai già detto più volte la tua. Basta monopolizzare la discussione.


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Vedremo come andrà. Comunque anche se si è costruito tutto con sacrifici, l’unica cosa che mi lascia un po’ perplesso è la sua simpatia per la Juventus. Altra cosa Mediacom non è che sia poi così conosciuta come azienda elettronica nel mondo come, Apple, Samsung, Huawei o LG. I prodotti non so le TV, ma i pochi smartphone/tablet, e PC non sono tanto di qualità elevata. Comunque ripeto, prima di commentare aspetto di vederlo all’opera i prossimi mesi, sempre se si chiuderà.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andrà. Comunque anche se si è costruito tutto con sacrifici, l’unica cosa che mi lascia un po’ perplesso è la sua simpatia per la Juventus. Altra cosa Mediacom non è che sia poi così conosciuta come azienda elettronica nel mondo come, Apple, Samsung, Huawei o LG. I prodotti non so le TV, ma i pochi smartphone/tablet, e PC non sono tanto di qualità elevata. Comunque ripeto, prima di commentare aspetto di vederlo all’opera i prossimi mesi, sempre se si chiuderà.



Non è elettronica. Sono telecomunicazioni...quante volte bisogna dirlo?


----------



## Kutuzov (24 Giugno 2018)

Ho il presentimento che con questo Comisso, e gli intrallazzi gallianeschi berlusconiani, si finirà
molto male.


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2018)

,


----------



## Tahva (24 Giugno 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andrà. Comunque anche se si è costruito tutto con sacrifici, l’unica cosa che mi lascia un po’ perplesso è la sua simpatia per la Juventus. Altra cosa Mediacom non è che sia poi così conosciuta come azienda elettronica nel mondo come, Apple, Samsung, Huawei o LG. I prodotti non so le TV, ma i pochi smartphone/tablet, e PC non sono tanto di qualità elevata. Comunque ripeto, prima di commentare aspetto di vederlo all’opera i prossimi mesi, sempre se si chiuderà.



Non è la mediacom cinese che fa smart device, è mediacom televisiva, che è un'altra cosa totalmente diversa, le due compagnie non sono legate, hanno solo lo stesso nome


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2018)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Non è la mediacom cinese che fa smart device, è mediacom televisiva, che è un'altra cosa totalmente diversa, le due compagnie non sono legate, hanno solo lo stesso nome



Grazie per la spiegazione. Non lo sapevo, pensavo che era un corpo unico.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



per diversi motivi Commisso non mi convince, soprattutto se dovesse entrare in minoranza( chi è il folle che spende soldi per fare il socio di minoranza ad uno come LI?). Quindi tutta la vita Rickettss o Elliott. Restiamo in attesa.


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dettaglio non trascurabile, considerati gli ingenti costi di produzione di una squadra di MLB. Se l'obiettivo è quello della piena autonomia patrimoniale e finanziaria del club, vi è una fase iniziale di avviamento del ciclo economico virtuoso, che richiede una rilevante capacità di investimento dell'azionista. Ed un soggetto impegnato in più attività di questo tipo è un soggetto meno disponibile in assoluto per ciascuna di esse. Un punto per Mr. Rocco.



Dettaglio che può essere letto anche al contrario. Posto che entrambi, se non nello sport, sono particolarmente impegnati nell'attività imprenditoriale, quantomeno i Ricketts hanno esperienza nella gestione di un club di una lega importante come la MLB, con la visibilità e le aspettative che ne derivano.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente non conosco né i Ricketts né Commisso,però certo a leggere le news e i vostri commenti sarebbero da preferire i primi.E tra l'altro sto Commisso mi pare di capire che abbia anche una certa età. Boh,vediamo come si evolvono le cose,è impossibile dare un giudizio netto adesso. Prima o poi ce ne andrà una bene? Speriamo!


----------



## leviatano (24 Giugno 2018)

Continuo a pensare che una cordata araba sarebbe stata la soluzione migliore.


----------



## TrueOgre (24 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me questo Commisso è una balla, non sanno chi sia. Hanno sparato a caso, sono a new York? 4 B man? Commisso


----------



## Milanlove (24 Giugno 2018)

ma fino a quando dovremo soffrire?
Non c'è veramente fine al peggio.

Prima berlusconi-galliani con i loro intrallazzi, poi il cinese sconosciuto, ora l'italo-americano a dir poco grottesco. Ma che è sto schifo??


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Giugno 2018)

Ma qualcuno che svuota i suoi averi, l intero suo patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari, nella nostra squadra... Solo una persona del genere ci andrebbe bene, o forse no... Perché sarebbe stato meglio una con patrimonio da 4 miliardi di euro


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

il clan dei calabresi: mirabelli, commisso e gattuso


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] citato anche il tuo amico Riccardo Silva...
> 
> Mi auguro anch'io che non ci sia in mezzo. Non è un profilo che mi ispira tanta fiducia. Grande amico del Gallo...



Silva è amicone di Paolino però..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2018)

-


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno che svuota i suoi averi, l intero suo patrimonio da 4 miliardi di dollari, nella nostra squadra... Solo una persona del genere ci andrebbe bene, o forse no... Perché sarebbe stato meglio una con patrimonio da 4 miliardi di euro



Non c’entra nulla il patrimonio personale, c’e il Fpf che devi comunque rispettare


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...



Io direi di aspettare e di vedere l'evolversi della situazione prima di sparare sentenze. Non conosciamo bene i due personaggi, ergo inutile lanciarsi in supposizioni basate sul nulla. Perchè sono basate sul nulla...


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lollo, cambia la prospettiva e quindi la domanda: come mai critico solo Commisso mentre i Ricketts ed Elliott li lascio stare?



Però scusa.. la sicurezza su Ellito che ha tenuto fino ad oggi su il teatrino quali sarebbero? Soprattutto alla luce delle forti alleanze dello stesso fondo con F nell'ultimo anno..
A sto punto solo i Ricketts sono una "sicurezza"


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c’entra nulla il patrimonio personale, c’e il Fpf che devi comunque rispettare



si ma sei tanta disponibilità è più facile oleare il fpf tramite sponsorizzazioni legali si intende oppure per fare lo stadio e varie aree commerciali. Chiunque venga qui per poi mettere il solo aumento di capitale si sbaglia di grosso. ci vuole un grosso progetto a lungo termine.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Giugno 2018)

Credo il motivo in cui Commisso non stima e perche ha i Cosmo's. Non stanno nemmeno nel MLS. 
I Cosmos e una squadra un po strana, e speriamo che Commisso NON porta il Milan ai livelli dei Cosmo's.

I Ricketts alla fine hanno fatto il progetto vincente col Cubs etc. 

Non stima per questo motivo, pero il patrimonio lo ha anche se fa parte di una cordata.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2018)

boh,,,sinceramente non riesco a tifare ne uno ne l'altro visto che non li conosco,,,forse a pelle mi ispira un po' di più sto Commisso ma proprio per dirne uno….


----------



## Wildbone (24 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 2 Champions negli ultimi 15 anni e ti lamenti



Certo che mi lamento. 2 Champions e guarda come siamo ridotti. Avevamo di fronti a noi l'opportunità di crearci un cammino sostenibile e di dominio in questa misera serie A per almeno altri 20 anni. E invece no, brand e blasone stuprati all'inverosimile. 

Ora voglio gente con esperienza nello sport, con idee chiare su come gestire e rilanciare una squadra e un marchio. Che siano i Ricketts o qualcun'altro, mi interessa che arrivi gente CAPACE in QUESTO settore.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2018)

mi spiegate una cosa (non ho letto tutti i post quindi forse l'avete gia detta):

Commisso avrebbe preso questi Cosmos che sono in una lega inferiore e si lamenterebbe perché non possono essere promossi?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2018)

Io credo che I Ricketts siano la soluzione migliore anche se sto Commisso boh, può essere tutto e niente. Nel senso, può portarci nel baratro o può essere meglio dei Ricketts, non son riuscito a farmi un'idea chiarissima.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però scusa.. la sicurezza su Ellito che ha tenuto fino ad oggi su il teatrino quali sarebbero? Soprattutto alla luce delle forti alleanze dello stesso fondo con F nell'ultimo anno..
> A sto punto solo i Ricketts sono una "sicurezza"



Elliott è l'unico che può in questo momento interfacciarsi con l'UEFA, essendo l'unica certezza che la UEFA medesima può avere sulla proprietà del Milan.
Con Elliott c'è ancora una timida speranza per una proroga della sentenza o un verdetto non definitivo a condizione che Elliott subentri entro pochi giorni.

Con un altro proprietario non ci sono più i margini per modifiche. La sentenza sarebbe definitiva. Chi compra il Milan dopo la sentenza sa benissimo a cosa va incontro, ma alla UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso e anche loro sanno bene che il peggior momento per comprare il Milan è proprio questo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2018)

Scusate eh, ma Commisso ha preso i NY Cosmos nel gennaio del 2017, cioè poco prima che Li prendesse il Milan. Mi spiegate perchè lo stage giudicando per i risultati sportivi con i Cosmos? Lol ma almeno dategli il tempo a sto tipo. Da quello che si legge la squadra era destinata al fallimento, lui l'ha presa, ha eliminato i debiti e l'ha resa competitiva. 

Non avevano nemmeno uno stadio dove giocare. La nostra situazione è diversa, non si può paragonare. Poi se vi piacciono più i Ricketts a pelle è un altro discorso.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi spiegate una cosa (non ho letto tutti i post quindi forse l'avete gia detta):
> 
> Commisso avrebbe preso questi Cosmos che sono in una lega inferiore e si lamenterebbe perché non possono essere promossi?



si, l'ha comprato perchè da ragazzo ne era tifoso non per business, "una questione di cuore". Se non lo comprava lui il club incluso il marchio sarebbero spariti definitivamente, dopo si è battuto giustamente per creare una campionato normale con promozioni e retrocessioni ma gli è andata male.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, ma Commisso ha preso i NY Cosmos nel gennaio del 2017, cioè poco prima che Li prendesse il Milan. Mi spiegate perchè lo stage giudicando per i risultati sportivi con i Cosmos? Lol ma almeno dategli il tempo a sto tipo. Da quello che si legge la squadra era destinata al fallimento, lui l'ha presa, ha eliminato i debiti e l'ha resa competitiva.
> 
> Non avevano nemmeno uno stadio dove giocare. La nostra situazione è diversa, non si può paragonare. Poi se vi piacciono più i Ricketts a pelle è un altro discorso.




Competitiva? Non hanno neanche un campionato in cui giocare in questo momento.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> si, l'ha comprato perchè da ragazzo ne era tifoso non per business, "una questione di cuore". Se non lo comprava lui il club incluso il marchio sarebbero spariti definitivamente, dopo si è battuto giustamente per creare una campionato normale con promozioni e retrocessioni ma gli è andata male.


beh ma allora è lodevole il fatto che si sia battuto,,,o almeno credo


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, ma Commisso ha preso i NY Cosmos nel gennaio del 2017, cioè poco prima che Li prendesse il Milan. Mi spiegate perchè lo stage giudicando per i risultati sportivi con i Cosmos? Lol ma almeno dategli il tempo a sto tipo. Da quello che si legge la squadra era destinata al fallimento, lui l'ha presa, ha eliminato i debiti e l'ha resa competitiva.
> 
> Non avevano nemmeno uno stadio dove giocare. La nostra situazione è diversa, non si può paragonare. Poi se vi piacciono più i Ricketts a pelle è un altro discorso.



in questo momento i cosmos è come se non esistessero.


----------



## odasensei (24 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi spiegate una cosa (non ho letto tutti i post quindi forse l'avete gia detta):
> 
> Commisso avrebbe preso questi Cosmos che sono in una lega inferiore e si lamenterebbe perché non possono essere promossi?



Non che abbia tutti i torti eh...ovviamente gli si può sempre dire "ma chi te lo ha fatto fare a comprare i Cosmos" ma la sua crociata contro la Federazione non è sbagliata a priori


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Competitiva? Non hanno neanche un campionato in cui giocare in questo momento.



competitiva nel senso che può competere in un campionato. Senza di lui sarebbero spariti completamente. Cosa non è chiaro che le situazioni sono imparagonabili? Le state sparando tutte pur di screditare sto tizio prima che si sia neanche insediato. 
E' il proprietario di una squadra semidilettantistica americana e quindi?


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Non che abbia tutti i torti eh...ovviamente gli si può sempre dire "ma chi te lo ha fatto fare a comprare i Cosmos" ma la sua crociata contro la Federazione non è sbagliata a priori



ma poi noi mica rischiamo questo intoppo...siamo già in A e comunque funziona diversamente quindi….semmai mi preoccuperei di più dei "legami" berlusconiani che ho letto qua e la...però anche qui voglio documentarmi meglio per quanto possibile


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh ma allora è lodevole il fatto che si sia battuto,,,o almeno credo



vuole fare di più Speranza NASL: i Cosmos investono mezzo miliardo | MLS Soccer Italia ma mi viene da pensare che questo mezzo miliardo potrebbe investirlo da qualche altra parte. sempre se è lui mister x.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> in questo momento i cosmos è come se non esistessero.



certo, ma non per colpa sua.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

il fatto che ci sia di mezzo riccardo silva non mi preoccupa, riccardo è persona intelligente e grande amico di paolino maldini. Galliani ormai è roba da museo, ha distrutto il nostro milan e loro lo sanno benissimo.


----------



## Wildbone (24 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> competitiva nel senso che può competere in un campionato. Senza di lui sarebbero spariti completamente. Cosa non è chiaro che le situazioni sono imparagonabili? Le state sparando tutte pur di screditare sto tizio prima che si sia neanche insediato.
> E' il proprietario di una squadra semidilettantistica americana e quindi?



Non è questione di screditare (quantomeno non io).
È che uno dei papabili proprietari ha alle spalle un'avventura sportiva vincente e solida, l'altro no. Simple as that. Abbiamo bisogno di andare a colpo sicuro a sto giro. Siamo fuori tempo massimo per tornare dove conta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Non è questione di screditare (quantomeno non io).
> È che uno dei papabili proprietari ha alle spalle un'avventura sportiva vincente e solida, l'altro no. Simple as that. Abbiamo bisogno di andare a colpo sicuro a sto giro. Siamo fuori tempo massimo per tornare dove conta.



si ma infatti va bene fare il tifo di una delle due fazioni chiaramente (io personalmente mi astengo), ma iniziare a buttare fango su un tizio che si è fatto e finito da solo partendo dal nulla solo per avvalorare la propria preferenza è sbagliato.


----------



## LorenzoS (24 Giugno 2018)

Questo è ricchissimo.
Si vola sul tetto del mondo!


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Non è questione di screditare (quantomeno non io).
> È che uno dei papabili proprietari ha alle spalle un'avventura sportiva vincente e solida, l'altro no. Simple as that. Abbiamo bisogno di andare a colpo sicuro a sto giro. Siamo fuori tempo massimo per tornare dove conta.



concordo assolutamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...





LorenzoS ha scritto:


> Questo è ricchissimo.
> Si vola sul tetto del mondo!



Ma non doveva portarci Li e la grande dirigenza sul tetto del mondo secondo te? Strano.


----------



## odasensei (24 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Non è questione di screditare (quantomeno non io).
> È che uno dei papabili proprietari ha alle spalle un'avventura sportiva vincente e solida, l'altro no. Simple as that. Abbiamo bisogno di andare a colpo sicuro a sto giro. Siamo fuori tempo massimo per tornare dove conta.



Si nel baseball che sono un mondo opposto al calcio europeo
A sto punto facciamoci comprare dal Team New Zealand di vela


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ma infatti va bene fare il tifo di una delle due fazioni chiaramente (io personalmente mi astengo), ma iniziare a buttare fango su un tizio che si è fatto e finito da solo partendo dal nulla solo per avvalorare la propria preferenza è sbagliato.



.


----------



## danjr (24 Giugno 2018)

LorenzoS ha scritto:


> Questo è ricchissimo.
> Si vola sul tetto del mondo!



Non vuol dire niente...se è per questo Berlusconi aveva il doppio del suo patrimonio


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2018)

LorenzoS ha scritto:


> Questo è ricchissimo.
> Si vola sul tetto del mondo!



Sicuramente non è diventato ricchissimo per poi buttare dentro tutto nel Milan, vai tranquillo.

Non arriverà mai nessuno, mettiamocelo in testa tutti, che realizzi il sogno di ogni tifoso calcio:
Lo sceicco "scemo" che smiliarda a destra e sinistra comprando grandi giocatori a manciate.

Non succederà mai, a parte arrivi appunto, uno sceicco "scemo".

Oltretutto la UEFA ci squalificherà dalle coppe per uno o due anni, sono proprio curioso di vedere con che coraggio ci potremo presentare con ulteriori buchi di bilancio la prossima volta

Armiamoci di pazienza amici tifosi.


----------



## mil77 (24 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Non è questione di screditare (quantomeno non io).
> È che uno dei papabili proprietari ha alle spalle un'avventura sportiva vincente e solida, l'altro no. Simple as that. Abbiamo bisogno di andare a colpo sicuro a sto giro. Siamo fuori tempo massimo per tornare dove conta.



tu andresti a colpo sicuro solo perché ha fatto bene coi Chicago Cubs? peccato che nello sport professionistico Usa conta più lo show che il risultato. e poi ci sono regole totalmente diverse ( no retrocessioni, salary cup, draft x scegliere i giocatori, no cartellini dei giocatori) che sulla carta danno a tutti prima o poi la possibilità di vincere


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate eh, ma Commisso ha preso i NY Cosmos nel gennaio del 2017, cioè poco prima che Li prendesse il Milan. Mi spiegate perchè lo stage giudicando per i risultati sportivi con i Cosmos? Lol ma almeno dategli il tempo a sto tipo. Da quello che si legge la squadra era destinata al fallimento, lui l'ha presa, ha eliminato i debiti e l'ha resa competitiva.
> 
> Non avevano nemmeno uno stadio dove giocare. La nostra situazione è diversa, non si può paragonare. Poi se vi piacciono più i Ricketts a pelle è un altro discorso.



i Cosmos su un CV e poca roba ecco perche.
E non fanno nemmeno parte del MLS.

Quindi, non sto dicendo che Commisso e poca roba ma il suo CV sportivo e poca roba. Mentre i Ricketts, hanno una squadra nel MLB e i cubs sono tanta roba grazie ai Ricketts.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> i Cosmos su un CV e poca roba ecco perche.
> E non fanno nemmeno parte del MLS.
> 
> Quindi, non sto dicendo che Commisso e poca roba ma il suo CV sportivo e poca roba. Mentre i Ricketts, hanno una squadra nel MLB e i cubs sono tanta roba grazie ai Ricketts.



Nel baseball tra le altre cose. Quindi uno ha un CV non considerabile perchè ha i Cosmos, mentre i Ricketts son buoni perchè hanno una squadra di baseball?


----------



## Gunnar67 (24 Giugno 2018)

I Ricketts hanno l'aria più glam, ma francamente l'italo americano che si è fatto da sè nel Bronx ha un fascino maggiore... Oltre a tutto questi sanno che cosa significhi il calcio italiano, le passioni, le rivalità, i derby... Se fosse vero sarebbe buono avere un presidente così per il Milan. Tra l'altro casualmente è un altro re delle tv... Speriamo solo che non sia l'ennesima illusione.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Nel baseball tra le altre cose. Quindi uno ha un CV non considerabile perchè ha i Cosmos, mentre i Ricketts son buoni perchè hanno una squadra di baseball?



io credo che il succo del discorso sia anche una questione di idee. Seppur ambito diverso, anche se sportivo, i Rickett hanno comunque dimostrato, competenza, capacità e volontà di far arrivare ai vertici i Cubs, attraverso la competenza del managment, e giocatori. Cosa molto molto importante, che anche nel calcio può essere assolutamente replicata. Ecco il perché di questa preferenza nei loro confronti, che oltretutto parteciperebbero come famiglia, quindi prendendo totalmente a carico il Milan negli anni a venire, rispetto ad un solo soggetto (si spera non sia l'uomo di facciata di un ennesimo fondo), che ha comunque una certa età, e che già dopo solo un anno sta pensando di cambiare zona d'investimento (se investe nel Milan solo dopo un anno dai Cosmos).


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Pellegatti: Rocco Commisso sta forse chiudendo la trattativa per diventare padrone del Milan. Trattativa condotta da Han Li insieme all'avvocato. Si potrebbe chiudere nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Commisso è amato dai suoi dipendi ed è sempre presente negli spogliatoio prima delle partite dei Cosmos. Il vice presidente del Cosmos, Barone, è tifoso rossonero. Commisso, insieme all'imprenditore italiano Riccardo Silva, ha portato avanti delle battaglie per la lega americana.
> 
> ...


Al di là di opinioni e preferenze di ciascuno, rimangono i fatti, ed indiscrezioni su ipotetici fatti: sappiamo, per come riscontrato da più fonti, che giovedì 14, o giù di lì, Mr. Li avrebbe rifiutato una offerta di acquisto presentata dal soggetto presentato dall'advisor Goldman Sachs, che chiameremo per brevità Commisso. Venerdì scorso, vien fuori il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annuncia, sicura, la propria intenzione di acquisire il controllo del capitale azionario del Milan, parlando di totale impegno finanziario della famiglia, di progetti a lungo termine in favore del club, con i toni di chi non solo è sicuro della propria offerta, ma del fatto che essa sarà accettata, e preferita ad altra, che sarà stata rifiutata proprio per essa. A leggere bene i pochi fatti disponibili, si ha dunque che, in un contesto segnato dalla più vetusta, e sinora solitaria, offerta di Commisso/Goldman Sachs, la novità di questi ultimi giorni sia proprio l'entrata in scena della famiglia Ricketts, latrice di una offerta talmente importante da aver provocato il diniego, per ora, di Li a Commisso, ed i toni sicuri e perentori di quel comunicato. Sappiamo che David Han Li è a New York, ma c'è da chiedersi con chi stia realmente trattando, ipotizzando che una scelta tra i contendenti sia stata ormai fatta, non essendo concepibile, con la grave ed imminente scadenza del 9 luglio, che la proprietà possa ancora perseguire la politica dei due forni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io credo che il succo del discorso sia anche una questione di idee. Seppur ambito diverso, anche se sportivo, i Rickett hanno comunque dimostrato, competenza, capacità e volontà di far arrivare ai vertici i Cubs, attraverso la competenza del managment, e giocatori. Cosa molto molto importante, che anche nel calcio può essere assolutamente replicata. Ecco il perché di questa preferenza nei loro confronti, che oltretutto parteciperebbero come famiglia, quindi prendendo totalmente a carico il Milan negli anni a venire, rispetto ad un solo soggetto (si spera non sia l'uomo di facciata di un ennesimo fondo), che ha comunque una certa età, e che già dopo solo un anno sta pensando di cambiare zona d'investimento (se investe nel Milan solo dopo un anno dai Cosmos).



ripeto che la preferenza ci può stare. Non accetto criticare a prescindere quest'uomo e stamparlo come un fallito qualunque. Non so perchè lo difendo ma l'ho preso a cuore. Per me un uomo che parte dal nulla e costruisce quello che ha fatto lui merita assoluto rispetto. Poi ha 68 anni eh, non 80.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> I Ricketts hanno l'aria più glam, ma francamente l'italo americano che si è fatto da sè nel Bronx ha un fascino maggiore... Oltre a tutto questi sanno che cosa significhi il calcio italiano, le passioni, le rivalità, i derby... Se fosse vero sarebbe buono avere un presidente così per il Milan. Tra l'altro casualmente è *un altro re delle tv*... Speriamo solo che non sia l'ennesima illusione.



hai detto niente vuoi vedere che finalmente fa diventare milantv internazionale e a gratis?


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> I Ricketts hanno l'aria più glam, ma francamente l'italo americano che si è fatto da sè nel Bronx ha un fascino maggiore... Oltre a tutto questi sanno che cosa significhi il calcio italiano, le passioni, le rivalità, i derby... Se fosse vero sarebbe buono avere un presidente così per il Milan. Tra l'altro casualmente è un altro re delle tv... Speriamo solo che non sia l'ennesima illusione.



Io condivido in pieno. Inoltre per i Ricketts il Milan sarebbe uno degli assets del loro portfolio sportivo, mentre per Commisso sarebbe l’ASSET per eccellenza


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io credo che il succo del discorso sia anche una questione di idee. Seppur ambito diverso, anche se sportivo, i Rickett hanno comunque dimostrato, competenza, capacità e volontà di far arrivare ai vertici i Cubs, attraverso la competenza del managment, e giocatori. Cosa molto molto importante, che anche nel calcio può essere assolutamente replicata. Ecco il perché di questa preferenza nei loro confronti, che oltretutto parteciperebbero come famiglia, quindi prendendo totalmente a carico il Milan negli anni a venire, rispetto ad un solo soggetto *(si spera non sia l'uomo di facciata di un ennesimo fondo)*, che ha comunque una certa età, e che già dopo solo un anno sta pensando di cambiare zona d'investimento (se investe nel Milan solo dopo un anno dai Cosmos).



magari, significa che oltre a lui ci sono altri investitori quindi maggiore capacità economica.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ripeto che la preferenza ci può stare. Non accetto criticare a prescindere quest'uomo e stamparlo come un fallito qualunque. Non so perchè lo difendo ma l'ho preso a cuore. Per me un uomo che parte dal nulla e costruisce quello che ha fatto lui merita assoluto rispetto. Poi ha 68 anni eh, non 80.



e su questo posso anche concordare, certo qualche domanda comunque me la farei su un soggetto che giusto un anno fa si rifiuta di entrare come azionista del Milan e oggi ci ripensa. Non credi? diciamo che la voglia dei Ricketts ha conquistato molti rossoneri.


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ripeto che la preferenza ci può stare. Non accetto criticare a prescindere quest'uomo e stamparlo come un fallito qualunque. Non so perchè lo difendo ma l'ho preso a cuore. Per me un uomo che parte dal nulla e costruisce quello che ha fatto lui merita assoluto rispetto. Poi ha 68 anni eh, non 80.



In più e’ un appassionato di calcio e sa come funziona. E’ ambizioso e dopo aver creato la sua fortuna dal nulla ha l’ambzione di avere successo nello sport. Tanto di cappello ai Rickets, che del calcio però sanno poco, perche’ il Loro modello vincente con i Cubs può funzionare nello sport Americano, Con salary cups, scelte al draft ecc. Lo stesso modello e’ impresentabile nel calcio europeo


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Al di là di opinioni e preferenze di ciascuno, rimangono i fatti, ed indiscrezioni su ipotetici fatti: sappiamo, per come riscontrato da più fonti, che giovedì 14, o giù di lì, Mr. Li avrebbe rifiutato una offerta di acquisto presentata dal soggetto presentato dall'advisor Goldman Sachs, che chiameremo per brevità Commisso. Venerdì scorso, vien fuori il comunicato della famiglia Ricketts che annuncia, sicura, la propria intenzione di acquisire il controllo del capitale azionario del Milan, parlando di totale impegno finanziario della famiglia, di progetti a lungo termine in favore del club, con i toni di chi non solo è sicuro della propria offerta, ma del fatto che essa sarà accettata, e preferita ad altra, che sarà stata rifiutata proprio per essa. A leggere bene i pochi fatti disponibili, si ha dunque che, in un contesto segnato dalla più vetusta, e sinora solitaria, offerta di Commisso/Goldman Sachs, la novità di questi ultimi giorni sia proprio l'entrata in scena della famiglia Ricketts, latrice di una offerta talmente importante da aver provocato il diniego, per ora, di Li a Commisso, ed i toni sicuri e perentori di quel comunicato. Sappiamo che David Han Li è a New York, ma c'è da chiedersi con chi stia realmente trattando, ipotizzando che una scelta tra i contendenti sia stata ormai fatta, non essendo concepibile, con la grave ed imminente scadenza del 9 luglio, che la proprietà possa ancora perseguire la politica dei due forni.



Esatto!
Non ci si espone senza una buona mano... i bluff si fanno con cifrette, non con centinaia di milioni in ballo.


----------



## Djici (24 Giugno 2018)

Per ora non mi va di tifare per uno o per l'altro... non conoscendo nulla delle loro intenzioni.


----------



## Zenos (24 Giugno 2018)

Io tifo per chiunque ci liberi da sti fantocci


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Giugno 2018)

Commiso ha tanta di quella grana che neanche chi immaginiamo, stiamo tranquilli, se arriva lui siamo in buone mani. Un uomo che sa quello che fa, la sua storia parla per lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io tifo per chiunque ci liberi da sti fantocci



Purtroppo questo modo di pensare abbiamo visto che non va bene. E' la stessa cosa che tutti noi abbiamo pensato per liberarci di Galliani e Berlusconi. Dopo questa esperienza bisogna proprio dire "no, non va bene chiunque" purtroppo


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io tifo per chiunque ci liberi da sti fantocci



Dai fantocci cinesi passeremmo ai fantocci americani.

Che tra l'altro è proprio quello mi aspetto. 
Io vorrei i Ricketts, Al Maktoun, Renzo Rosso, Aponte, Ferrero, Bill Gates, Carlos Slim, Paul Allen...

L'interregno di Elliott o la fase temporanea con Commisso è esattamente la continuazione naturale che mi aspetto (con la differenza che con Elliott ci sarebbe una minima speranza di ribaltare la sentenza UEFA e i possibili ritorni di Maldini e Albertini), in attesa del passaggio successivo (nell'arco di due anni) che sarà la vendita definitiva di Mister B o il suo ritorno ufficiale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Commiso ha tanta di quella grana che neanche chi immaginiamo, stiamo tranquilli, se arriva lui siamo in buone mani. Un uomo che sa quello che fa, la sua storia parla per lui.




Boh, rimango perplesso da affermazioni come questa. Berlusconi ha molti più soldi di lui qua... Non so come fate a gasarvi solo per il patrimonio che ha.


----------



## Ambrole (24 Giugno 2018)

Imprenditore di origine calabrese....io già con mirabelli ho fatto il pieno. Poi 68 anni, finora nel mondo dello sport ha fatto solo disastri.....a pelle non mi ispira molto...poi comunque ha un patrimonio personale abbastanza modesto per pensare di riportare in alto il milan


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esatto!
> Non ci si espone senza una buona mano... i bluff si fanno con cifrette, non con centinaia di milioni in ballo.


A questo punto, Li sta trattando con un soggetto, perché ha fatto una scelta, e non è nelle condizioni tecniche e temporali per tenere aperti due forni. Dal tono di quel comunicato, che tradisce una sicurezza apparentemente inconcepibile da persone la cui reputazione pubblica sconsiglia fortemente esposizioni mediatiche sul nulla o, come dici tu, sul bluff negoziale senza ulteriori fini, si intende nei confronti di chi essa sia stata fatta. E pare strano che un tipo mediatico come Commisso non si sia sinora esposto pubblicamente, se non altro per bilanciare la suggestione creata dal comunicato Ricketts, se avesse certezze sul buon esito della sua proposta, certezze che evidentemente non ci sono. Pronti a rovesci improvvisi della situazione, con un rilancio di Commisso, ovviamente, ma ad oggi la situazione di fatto obiettivamente depone per una preferenza di Li verso la famiglia di Chicago.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Imprenditore di origine calabrese....io già con mirabelli ho fatto il pieno. Poi 68 anni, finora nel mondo dello sport ha fatto solo disastri.....a pelle non mi ispira molto...poi comunque ha un patrimonio personale abbastanza modesto per pensare di riportare in alto il milan



La vicenda commisso mi ricorda proprio la vicenda Mirabelli dove veniva descritto da molti come un mago con grandissime competenze di scouting ecc... Scelta di spessore incredibile e altri deliri di questo tipo. 

Ho dato fiducia alla società e mirabelli fino al rinnovo di Gattuso, dando fiducia a certe considerazioni, ma da li in poi si è capito che non era un problema di tempo o altro, ma incompetenza totale che ha confermato quanto dicevano i pochi scettici iniziali fin dall'inizio. A sto giro non ci casco più però e mi fido meno di zero proprio.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A questo punto, Li sta trattando con un soggetto, perché ha fatto una scelta, e non è nelle condizioni tecniche e temporali per tenere aperti due forni. Dal tono di quel comunicato, che tradisce una sicurezza apparentemente inconcepibile da persone la cui reputazione pubblica sconsiglia fortemente esposizioni mediatiche sul nulla o, come dici tu, sul bluff negoziale senza ulteriori fini, si intende nei confronti di chi essa sia stata fatta. E pare strano che un tipo mediatico come Commisso non si sia sinora esposto pubblicamente, se non altro per bilanciare la suggestione creata dal comunicato Ricketts, se avesse certezze sul buon esito della sua proposta, certezze che evidentemente non ci sono. Pronti a rovesci improvvisi della situazione, con un rilancio di Commisso, ovviamente, ma ad oggi la situazione di fatto obiettivamente depone per una preferenza di Li verso la famiglia di Chicago.



Riguardo i Ricketts, l'unica cosa che non mi spiego è il tweet di Guadagnini. A oggi lo si può decifrare come un chiaro indizio a favore dei Ricketts, però non si capisce come mai Guadagnini si sia esposto per loro e non per altri potenziali acquirenti/soci (forse anche lui sotto sotto spera nei Ricketts).


----------



## Zenos (24 Giugno 2018)

Io ho come la percezione che qualsiasi cosa accada sarà sempre la meno vantaggiosa per il Milan... è quello che succede da 6 anni a questa parte.


----------



## Djici (24 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Boh, rimango perplesso da affermazioni come questa. Berlusconi ha molti più soldi di lui qua... Non so come fate a gasarvi solo per il patrimonio che ha.



Su questo concordo. Ed è vero per entrambi... non è che hanno un patrimonio incredibile. E la storia del fpf che tanto non ti può fare spendere la lascerei perdere. Se vuoi trovarlo un modo lo trovi sempre... con sponsor farlocchi o acquisti a prezzo gonfiato dei propri esuberi e di sicuro esistono altri 50 modi di fare che neppure imaginiamo...
E poi magari tra 5 anni tolgono il fpf e allora si che il patrimonio sarà importante senza neppure fare operazioni "al limite"...
Se i soldi non contano ci sono io


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Riguardo i Ricketts, l'unica cosa che non mi spiego è il tweet di Guadagnini. A oggi lo si può decifrare come un chiaro indizio a favore dei Ricketts, però non si capisce come mai Guadagnini si sia esposto per loro e non per altri potenziali acquirenti/soci (forse anche lui sotto sotto spera nei Ricketts).



Possono ancora esserci sorprese e ribaltamenti. Non darei troppo peso alla comunicazione di questa società, francamente più volte imbarazzante. Che i Ricketts possano ancora spuntare a sorpresa me lo fa pensare il loro comunicato, non Guadagnini.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Conunque a Sky dicono che Rocco vuole il 100%, non lasciare i cinesi nemmeno in minoranza. I cinesi sono in sede Goldman


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A questo punto, Li sta trattando con un soggetto, perché ha fatto una scelta, e non è nelle condizioni tecniche e temporali per tenere aperti due forni. Dal tono di quel comunicato, che tradisce una sicurezza apparentemente inconcepibile da persone la cui reputazione pubblica sconsiglia fortemente esposizioni mediatiche sul nulla o, come dici tu, sul bluff negoziale senza ulteriori fini, si intende nei confronti di chi essa sia stata fatta. E pare strano che un tipo mediatico come Commisso non si sia sinora esposto pubblicamente, se non altro per bilanciare la suggestione creata dal comunicato Ricketts, se avesse certezze sul buon esito della sua proposta, certezze che evidentemente non ci sono. Pronti a rovesci improvvisi della situazione, con un rilancio di Commisso, ovviamente, ma ad oggi la situazione di fatto obiettivamente depone per una preferenza di Li verso la famiglia di Chicago.



se ho imparato a conoscerti un minimo attraverso il forum so che non risponderai ma te lo chiedo lo stesso:te chi preferiresti tra Ricketts e Commisso?


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Giugno 2018)

Purtroppo abbiamo stampato in testa che vogliamo e serve solo un sceicco o un russo.
Mentre per qualche motivo questi un pensierino nemmo lo fanno (?) o a Li non conviene? ha un piano sempre a cordate??


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Conunque a Sky dicono che Rocco vuole il 100%, non lasciare i cinesi nemmeno in minoranza. I cinesi sono in sede Goldman



Siamo vicini a qualcosa?


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo stampato in testa che vogliamo e serve solo un sceicco o un russo.
> Mentre per qualche motivo questi un pensierino nemmo lo fanno (?) o a Li non conviene? ha un piano sempre a cordate??



Di solito le acquisizioni di Russi e Arabi sono state qualcosa di estemporaneo, uscito praticamente dal nulla.
Se anche ci fosse qualcosa sottotraccia, lo sapremmo solo a bocce ferme, secondo me.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Possono ancora esserci sorprese e ribaltamenti. Non darei troppo peso alla comunicazione di questa società, francamente più volte imbarazzante. Che i Ricketts possano ancora spuntare a sorpresa me lo fa pensare il loro comunicato, non Guadagnini.



speriamo nel ribaltamento dei pronostici


----------



## Wildbone (24 Giugno 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Si nel baseball che sono un mondo opposto al calcio europeo
> A sto punto facciamoci comprare dal Team New Zealand di vela



Ma che c'entra?
Il punto è questo: hanno comprato una squadra e l'hanno portata al top nel loro settore, dove, appunto, grazie ai salary cap e al giro d'affari pazzesco che c'è dietro al baseball negli USA, ci sono tante concorrenti agguerrite. È proprio questo il fattore rilevante. Senza contare che comunque anche se gli sport sono diversi, il management aziendale e lo sviluppo commerciale (con stadio) sono esattamente gli stessi. E comunque, perdonami, ma Commisso che ha fatto nello sport? Ha qualcosa che parla per lui e per la sua esperienza in questo campo? No perché da quello che so la sua squadra di calcio milita in una lega inferiore, e non sta nemmeno giocando.


----------



## odasensei (24 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo stampato in testa che vogliamo e serve solo un sceicco o un russo.
> *Mentre per qualche motivo questi un pensierino nemmo lo fanno (?)* o a Li non conviene? ha un piano sempre a cordate??



Evidentemente non gli conviene


----------



## Boomer (24 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Conunque a Sky dicono che Rocco vuole il 100%, non lasciare i cinesi nemmeno in minoranza. I cinesi sono in sede Goldman



Laggiù c'è un palazzo cit. Ogni news che vi parla di socio di minoranza è una bufala. Non avrebbe alcun senso per alcuni motivi: 

1: Li non esiste 
2: Chi entra vuole comandare dal Day One
3: Quest'acquisizione è già stata fatta ( Probabilmente era già stata chiusa da mesi se non direttamente dal closing l'anno scorso).

P.S. Non sono sicuro che andrà a sto tizio il Milan. Vedremo cosa succederà.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=4259]luis4[/MENTION] al prossimo copia incolla, soprattuto da quel sito di melma, verrai bannato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Siamo vicini a qualcosa?



non penso lo sappiano ahah


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------

